# My bunny is turning grey?!



## Samantha Way (Jul 8, 2019)

I have had my bunny Luna for for a while and she’s almost 10 months old. She has black fur. Recently the fur on her neck has turned grey. It’s a sharp line close close to her head then blends with the rest of her black fur, almost like a necklace. Is she okay? What could the reason be? Please help


----------



## Unicorn-BunBun (Jul 9, 2019)

It is possible that it's just a part of your bunny's fur color. My two bunnies are both black with grey around their necks and a lot of white hair across their back. They didn't have that fur pattern when they were babies, but a few months after I got them they had grey and white hairs showing up. What breed is your bunny?


----------



## Samantha Way (Jul 9, 2019)

Unicorn-BunBun said:


> It is possible that it's just a part of your bunny's fur color. My two bunnies are both black with grey around their necks and a lot of white hair across their back. They didn't have that fur pattern when they were babies, but a few months after I got them they had grey and white hairs showing up. What breed is your bunny?


I’m pretty sure she is a holland lop but i’m not 100% sure because we got her from a drug dealer off craigslist...


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 9, 2019)

Take a picture so everyone can see how it look like. Will be easier to picture it ^^

For some rabbits their fur will change color when they go from a kit to adult.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 9, 2019)

We have had a couple with minor changes after shedding.


----------



## Samantha Way (Jul 9, 2019)

Hermelin said:


> Take a picture so everyone can see how it look like. Will be easier to picture it ^^
> 
> For some rabbits their fur will change color when they go from a kit to adult.


This is the best i could get she’s very hyper


----------



## John Wick (Jul 9, 2019)

That actually doesn't look like fur turning gray, as much as she is shedding! If you lightly tug along that perimeter, you'll probably be able to get some fur off -- From my experience, this is what black-fur-rabbits look like as they are shedding. It makes grooming easy because I can see exactly where I need to concentrate my grooming focus.

If you can see, her shorter hair (on the right) is completely black, but the "gray" hair is very long in comparison. Once that fur comes out, new fur will fill in, giving the all-black appearance again.

It seems like this may be your first big molt with her, so check her fur every day to see if there are any large places you can easily ease out fur with a brush or your hands -- this will prevent her from eating too much fur while grooming, which can block up her stomach (very dangerous). You may not be able to get fur every day, but checking every day is important.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BgJD60YB9RM/
If you look here ^ you'll see a similar pattern of gray looking fur, but it's from shedding.


----------



## Samantha Way (Jul 9, 2019)

John Wick said:


> That actually doesn't look like fur turning gray, as much as she is shedding! If you lightly tug along that perimeter, you'll probably be able to get some fur off -- From my experience, this is what black-fur-rabbits look like as they are shedding. It makes grooming easy because I can see exactly where I need to concentrate my grooming focus.
> 
> If you can see, her shorter hair (on the right) is completely black, but the "gray" hair is very long in comparison. Once that fur comes out, new fur will fill in, giving the all-black appearance again.
> 
> ...


Now that you say that i have realized a lot of fur and i try to brush her everyday. Thank you so much!!


----------

